# Maryland dec.19-21/09



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

heres some pics of some of the lots i was working on and a drive way also! had a total of about 2ft when all was said and done..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So how fast did the lots dry up after you plowed?


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

grandview;922724 said:


> So how fast did the lots dry up after you plowed?


took a while. i was hitting them throught out the storm but the first guy i worked for is a money hungry ass hole! he cut me off after the storm casue he dident have any loaders running yet so i had nothing to do thank god for craigs list had a bunch of driveways i got to do and make that money then got a call from a few other contractors and went and got a more plow time in and make more! so now im on the hunt for a new contractor to work for in md


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

where in md are you looking for work?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks great you did a great job.


----------



## toptech72 (Oct 7, 2008)

That was a nice storm. Now we need about 10 more of them. We had 1 truck totaled. Lost 1 transmission ( but we knew that was going to happen). And had a pallet of salt just get up and walk. So in the long run it was 7 trucks out for 20 hours and we havent figured out if we made any money yet. But atleast we finally got to plow something.


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

salopez;924358 said:


> where in md are you looking for work?


well i am located in damascus, so anywhere in moco, frederick, columbia ya know where every the money is!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

a buddie was down that way plowing the Metro lots for 3 days straight.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

we can always use help in columbia. we just finished up yesterday. so thats 6 days straight.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

salopez;925605 said:


> we can always use help in columbia. we just finished up yesterday. so thats 6 days straight.


I can give you a hand after the first 2-3 days


----------

